# Wall Street is still playing us for suckers



## hvactec (Nov 2, 2011)

As a mere youth, I bought a used car in New York to drive to California to be with the woman of my dreams. Inexplicably, she decided to rush back to New York, so I promptly took the car back to the dealer. He made a shockingly low offer. The car had been in an accident, he explained. The chassis was bent. I was flabbergasted. I had just bought the car from him. If the chassis was bent, it was bent when I bought it. The salesman offered me a take-it-or-leave-it shrug. He probably now works on Wall Street.

That the morality of the used car lot has been adopted by Wall Street is now abundantly clear. Citigroup recently settled a civil complaint in which it was accused of selling mortgage-related investments that it knew were dogs. It was so certain that the investments were the financial equivalent of my used car that it bet against them &#8212; heads I win, tails you lose &#8212; and even selected the investments themselves, choosing from a cupboard of depleted and exhausted financial instruments. An investment in the Brooklyn Bridge would have been safer.

These investments are known as collateralized debt obligations (CDOs), and they consisted of the sort of mortgage securities that nearly sunk the U.S. financial system. According to federal regulators, they were sold with the full knowledge that they were careening toward worthlessness and that, by deduction, their buyers were patsies. The bank made substantial profits on them. But when the Securities and Exchange Commission decided to act, it got Citigroup to pony up a mere $285 million fine that, to presumed chuckles, will doubtlessly be taken out of petty cash. The bank last quarter reported a profit of $3.8 billion.

 read more Wall Street is still playing us for suckers - The Washington Post


----------



## California Girl (Nov 2, 2011)

How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2011)

hvactec said:


> As a mere youth, I bought a used car in New York to drive to California to be with the woman of my dreams. Inexplicably, she decided to rush back to New York, so I promptly took the car back to the dealer. He made a shockingly low offer. The car had been in an accident, he explained. The chassis was bent. I was flabbergasted. I had just bought the car from him. If the chassis was bent, it was bent when I bought it. The salesman offered me a take-it-or-leave-it shrug. He probably now works on Wall Street.
> 
> That the morality of the used car lot has been adopted by Wall Street is now abundantly clear. Citigroup recently settled a civil complaint in which it was accused of selling mortgage-related investments that it knew were dogs. It was so certain that the investments were the financial equivalent of my used car that it bet against them  heads I win, tails you lose  and even selected the investments themselves, choosing from a cupboard of depleted and exhausted financial instruments. An investment in the Brooklyn Bridge would have been safer.
> 
> ...










Sounds as if you were trying to play the car dealer for a sucker and he beat you at your own game. Next time you buy a used car take it to a reputable mechanic and have him check it out and quit being so damn dumb.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> hvactec said:
> 
> 
> > As a mere youth, I bought a used car in New York to drive to California to be with the woman of my dreams. Inexplicably, she decided to rush back to New York, so I promptly took the car back to the dealer. He made a shockingly low offer. The car had been in an accident, he explained. The chassis was bent. I was flabbergasted. I had just bought the car from him. If the chassis was bent, it was bent when I bought it. The salesman offered me a take-it-or-leave-it shrug. He probably now works on Wall Street.
> ...



Can we take politicians to mechanics ?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > hvactec said:
> ...



Don't you wish?


----------



## CT9 (Nov 2, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> hvactec said:
> 
> 
> > As a mere youth, I bought a used car in New York to drive to California to be with the woman of my dreams. Inexplicably, she decided to rush back to New York, so I promptly took the car back to the dealer. He made a shockingly low offer. The car had been in an accident, he explained. The chassis was bent. I was flabbergasted. I had just bought the car from him. If the chassis was bent, it was bent when I bought it. The salesman offered me a take-it-or-leave-it shrug. He probably now works on Wall Street.
> ...



hahahaha


----------



## usmcstinger (Jan 1, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Why hasn't Chris Dodd and Barney Frank been called by before either house for what they new about the real financial problems at Fannie May and Freddy Mac?
 Why hasn't Obama done anything in 3 years about "Wall Street Playing Us for Suckers"?


----------



## Douger (Jan 1, 2012)

usmcstinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Here's your masters puppets vs. a man with a brain. 
Epic fail.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.



Exactly - Government put the banks up to this absurd GSE driven banking model. Then Clinton removed the bank regulations (Shadow Banking System) greasing the skids so everyone could own a home. Government gave banks & GSEs an implicit government guarantee that they will be made whole on bad loans. This allowed Shadow Banks to pay ratings agency's to stamp AAA on this shit because it was now backed by our AAA government. Bush drank Clinton's Kool-Aid. Why else would our government have bailed out AIG who insured this AAA shit & the shadow banks who sold it?

If you look back after the Great Depression when FDR created the FDIC that guaranteed all bank deposits up to $100K. It was the belief of most that everyone would deposit all of their money into the riskiest banks who paid out the highest interest on those deposits triggering an enormous FDIC payout. The governments FDIC guarantee most certainly would have caused this had it not been for their thorough regulation of banks to prevent such an event from playing out.

So what does our brilliant government do? They give even more loan guarantees & remove the very regulation that prevent banks from abusing the shit out of those guarantees for huge profits that they generously shared with our elected officials who enabled this crap.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 1, 2012)

Wall Street ...R...us. Every pension in the US is invested in Wall Street and (thank God) the stock market is still functioning despite the socialist revolution and the OWS terrorists. Barry Obama's attorney general set up the pardon for one of the FBI's top ten wanted and the worst corporate criminal (at that time) in exchange for a million dollar donation to Bill Clinton's library. Barry's financial advisor Frank Raines collected 90 Million taxpayer dollars for three years work while he was cooking the Fannie Mae books to show a fake profit.Barney Frank told America that Fannie Mae was solvent while it was in desperate trouble when he was House banking chairman and had oversight responsibility for Fannie. The point is that the corruption you imagine isn't in Wall Street, it's in the Obama administration


----------



## g5000 (Jan 2, 2012)

The investors that were ripped off by all Street were...you.  Your idiot 401k manager was suckered into buying these securities.  The guy managing your retirement money doesn't know shit.  He's thinks proximity to money equals intelligence, but all he really knows or cares about are the box seat tickets and hookers and blow his buddies on Wall Street give him in return for him giving all your money to them to buy fraudulent securites.

The CDO mentioned in the opening post was constructed by Brian H. Stoker at Citibank. This fraudulent Class V Funding III CDO-squared ripped off investors (you) for over $700 million.  

That's _your_ money. Their hands are in YOUR pockets, stealing from YOU. Wake up!

Stoker is a free man.  This was a clear act of fraud, proven in court, and he is not going to jail for it.  Instead, his company is paying a fine that is a small fraction of what the investors lost.  

Stoker will be golfing in the Bahamas, paying for the trip with the money he stole from you, while you are back here defending him.  BWA-HA-HA!

Those of you who tell people on this forum that if they have a 401K they should be on the side of Wall Street are suckers.  You are feeding these thieves.  You are a rube.

Every synthetic CDO sold to investors (you) in this past decade were acts of fraud.

More crimes that were documented cases of fraud in which no one went to jail and a minor fine was levied:

Daniel Sparks and Tom Montag: Goldman Sachs. Constructed the fraudulent Timberwolf billion dollar toxic mortgage security and sold it to investors (you), then profited by betting against it.  Deliberately stuffed the security with mortgages they knew were toxic so they could be on its failure while also profiting from its sale it to investors (you).

Fabrice Tourre: Goldman Sachs. Constructed the fraudulent Abacus 2007-ac1 CDO for which Goldman Sachs was fined but no one went to prison.  Tourre allowed hedge fund manager John Paulson to select the toxic mortgages to be placed in the CDO so Goldman Sachs and Paulson could bet against the investors (you).   


Angelo Mozillo: Countrywide CEO.  This guy and his financial officers committed the exact same kind of crime the Enron CEO and financial officers did, and yet he walks free.  Mozillo kept telling investors (you) that Countrywide was "consitently producing quality mortgages" while his internal memos show that he was well aware his company was creating the most toxic mortgages on the planet.  The SEC originally demanded a jury trial for Mozillo, but he ultimately walked away with a fine and no admission of wrongdoing.  This guy is the scummiest of the scum.


Unless you are trading on your own account, your money is being skimmed by these kinds of criminals.  And they are getting away with it.  And when their shit blows up in their faces, your taxes cover their losses.  Their casino feeds you just enough pathetic returns to keep you coming back for more punishment.

I make more money on a single trade than you make in three months on the same amount of money in any 401K.

So go ahead, keep defending them and handing over your money to them.

Until public demand that Wall Street be cleaned up increases to the point of intolerabilty for politicians in Wall Street's pocket, you will be spending every day of your life as a sucker.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 2, 2012)

Former democrat senator and NJ governor Jon Corzine is the symbol of what people hate about investment criminals but the left wing media can't bring themselves to investigate his loss of billions of investment dollars. The feds won't touch him because he is an influential democrat and could probably bring down some crooked politicians. Go after Jon Corzine lefties. Go after the crooks who should have been regulating Corzine's criminal operation. Focus on the criminal enterprise in the federal government and uncover the mess that caused Fannie Mae instead of attacking a soft target like Wall Street. Why not? It ain't about criminals and finance reform. It's about bringing down the capitalist system.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Former democrat senator and NJ governor Jon Corzine is the symbol of what people hate about investment criminals but the left wing media can't bring themselves to investigate his loss of billions of investment dollars. The feds won't touch him because he is an influential democrat and could probably bring down some crooked politicians. Go after Jon Corzine lefties. Go after the crooks who should have been regulating Corzine's criminal operation. Focus on the criminal enterprise in the federal government and uncover the mess that caused Fannie Mae instead of attacking a soft target like Wall Street. Why not? It ain't about criminals and finance reform. It's about bringing down the capitalist system.



The crooks on Wall Street are bringing down the capitalist system without any help from "socialists" whatsoever.

It wasn't "socialists" who crashed the entire Free World's economies and threw 10 percent of our country's people out of work.

It was the Democratic and Republican parties, ratings agencies, mortgage brokers, banks, broker dealers, irresponsible borrowers, the secondary market, investors, and deregulation.  The only socialism going on was socialized losses placed on the taxpayers while the private profiteers who robbed all of us took off into the blue sky in their private jets.

It is time to wake up to where the real danger to capitalism lies.  It ain't to your left, it is right next to you.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 3, 2012)

So let's give the people in DC who are owned by the people in Wall Street more power to regulate Wall Street!

Oh, wait ...


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> So let's give the people in DC who are owned by the people in Wall Street more power to regulate Wall Street!
> 
> Oh, wait ...



There are elements in DC who are fighting regulation tooth and nail. Those are the idiots who are keeping your financial future in continued peril.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 3, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > So let's give the people in DC who are owned by the people in Wall Street more power to regulate Wall Street!
> ...


Wait, let me guess: Republicans, right?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is Section 117 of the Commodities Futures Modernization Act of 2000, passed by a Republican Congress, signed by a Democratic President:



> This Act shall supersede and preempt the application of any State or local law that prohibits or regulates gaming or the operation of bucket shops



Now ask yourself why the CFMA had to have a provision in it which exempted Wall Street from state laws which apply to illegal gambling rip-off joints.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


Predominantly.  But when it comes to economics and financial regulations, stupidity is bi-partisan.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2012)

Goldman Sachs also sold these instruments while buying insurance through AIG against them.
Goldman sold them to their customers, while with their own money bet against them.

 In 2009...Obama and Geitner bailed out AIG. They purchased the bad assets at *FULL FACE VALUE*.
Goldman Sachs on that day made $14 billion in PROFIT...that came directly from taxpayer funds.
 It happened. 
Goldman Sachs was not only not penalized for the practice - but was rewarded by this Administration.

 Cali-Girl is exactly right. Wall Street is, always was, and will always be a temple of greed - and therefore will play the part. That is why we have the SEC, FBI and the Treasury Department to oversee their actions...and THIS is what we should be worried about.


----------



## usmcstinger (Feb 16, 2012)

You don't know very much about European Socialism.
Spain's Solar Deals on Edge of Bankruptcy as Subsidies Founder - Bloomberg Obama loves to try using failed economic policies and expects a different out come.
1. Spain's Socialist Prime Minister tried to create a green energy driven economy which was a total disaster. The link at the top tells the store.

2. Keynisian Economics has never worked. If you do not believe me, tell me where and when it worked.

When where has Communism ever worked?


----------



## PredFan (Feb 16, 2012)

Obama is playing you guys for suckers and getting you to blame everything on Wall Street.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 16, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The investors that were ripped off by all Street were...you.  Your idiot 401k manager was suckered into buying these securities.  The guy managing your retirement money doesn't know shit.  He's thinks proximity to money equals intelligence, but all he really knows or cares about are the box seat tickets and hookers and blow his buddies on Wall Street give him in return for him giving all your money to them to buy fraudulent securites.
> 
> The CDO mentioned in the opening post was constructed by Brian H. Stoker at Citibank. This fraudulent Class V Funding III CDO-squared ripped off investors (you) for over $700 million.
> 
> ...



No one goes to jail & the small fines are just the cost of doing business. The CFTC, SEC, FTC, Congress & White-house are all on the take. The rubes around here don't understand that every-time wall-street rips off a public works project, pension fund, FDIC insured bank, etc. that this raises their local taxes. They are also driving up prices on things you buy & placing hidden taxes on everything they buy.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 16, 2012)

You got it bass-ackward lefties as usual. Wall Street keeps our pensions solvent. What is the federal government doing for us besides confiscating money? Find Barney Frank who is on his honeymoon with his new husband and ask him why the chairman of the banking committee who had oversight responsibility for Fannie Mae told us Fannie was doing fine when it was on the verge of collapse. Trust Wall Street or the fools who couldn't even run a post office without stealing stamps?


----------



## KissMy (Feb 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> You got it bass-ackward lefties as usual. Wall Street keeps our pensions solvent. What is the federal government doing for us besides confiscating money? Find Barney Frank who is on his honeymoon with his new husband and ask him why the chairman of the banking committee who had oversight responsibility for Fannie Mae told us Fannie was doing fine when it was on the verge of collapse. Trust Wall Street or the fools who couldn't even run a post office without stealing stamps?



I don't in any way want the Marxist government handling the majority of the money & flushing it down some CRA crap hole. I just want the government to do their job as regulators & stop taking money from the criminals & allowing them to screw the rest of us. Regular people have jobs & can't spend all day watching their broker to see if he is scamming them out of their savings. Why would anyone continue to work & save if it all gets taken away.

Wallstreet needs to do their job & make our savings grow. The regulators need to do their jobs to prevent criminals from scamming the system. So regular people can stop worrying about their investments & focus on doing their jobs the best they can.

On 11/08/2011 the average American family had $7,490 cash savings per family. Now today 3 months later the average American family only has $4,497 cash savings per family. Either the average family blew $3,000 of their savings over the holidays or Wallstreet & the Government took a chunk. You would expect the tax refunds to be building up the savings accounts. This economy is taking its toll on people.


----------



## Dante (Feb 17, 2012)

hvactec said:


> As a mere youth...
> 
> read more Wall Street is still playing us for suckers - The Washington Post



Wall Street is still playing us for suckers? D'Oh!!! 

Speculation/betting/gambling/investing


----------



## Dante (Feb 17, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.



How moronic. Washington isn't playing us for suckers. Wall Street is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others. 

Wall Street is where people go to make money off of the bets other people make with money. Risk? Investments carry risks. One sure way to make loads of money is to do what Wall Street has done for the last 20 years. Rig the game and then ask to be bailed out because they asked to be allowed to become too big to fail.

gawd, you're moronic to the 10th power.


----------



## editec (Feb 17, 2012)

Wall street BANKSTERS mostly screwed OTHER rich people ON WALL STREET.

Of course that tanked EVERYBODY"S economy, didn't it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not like the government would do anything other than steal investments and pension funds themselves so what's the complaint.  The stupid trust the benevolent government to use those funds to equalize the masses.  HUH.  That's never happened.  The most the masses get is a few crumbs and TOLD how grateful they should be for that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 17, 2012)

Some people are saying that the right wing echo chamber is fully funded by Propaganda R Us, and that those members posting on this thread with such outrage against President Obama are all member of Partisan Fools, a fully owned subsidiary of Propaganda R' Us, LLP and its Super PAC.

Notice they all say the same thing, poor spelling and grammatical errors are a ploy (in most cases).


----------



## usmcstinger (Feb 17, 2012)

What viable resources did you read to back up your statement?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 17, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wall Street is where people go to make money off of the bets other people make with money. Risk? Investments carry risks. One sure way to make loads of money is to do what Wall Street has done for the last 20 years. Rig the game and then ask to be bailed out because they asked to be allowed to become too big to fail.
> 
> gawd, you're moronic to the 10th power.



You clearly don't know dick (well, I have no doubt you know all about dicks) about investing.  You aren't making a bet.  You are taking a risk based on research and information, assuming you're doing it correctly of course.  You aren't just walking up to a roulette table and betting on some random number to come up.  The stock market isn't Las Vegas.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 18, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Former democrat senator and NJ governor Jon Corzine is the symbol of what people hate about investment criminals but the left wing media can't bring themselves to investigate his loss of billions of investment dollars. The feds won't touch him because he is an influential democrat and could probably bring down some crooked politicians. Go after Jon Corzine lefties. Go after the crooks who should have been regulating Corzine's criminal operation. Focus on the criminal enterprise in the federal government and uncover the mess that caused Fannie Mae instead of attacking a soft target like Wall Street. Why not? It ain't about criminals and finance reform. It's about bringing down the capitalist system.


All corruption needs to be gone after and cleaned up, and this no matter where it is or who is responsible for it, but people want it only one way and not the other, but I say go for it all...


----------



## JStone (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.



Wall Street is playing the general public for suckers through computerized trading that manipulates the market rendering it a massive casino.  For this very reason, a sizeable segment of small investors left the market in reaction to the last crash.  Time will tell whether they were prescient in doing so, though, one prominent financial publication predicts Dow 15K.


----------



## jodylee (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.



Washington/Wall St, same people, same club.


----------



## editec (Feb 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Former democrat senator and NJ governor Jon Corzine is the symbol of what people hate about investment criminals but the left wing media can't bring themselves to investigate his loss of billions of investment dollars. The feds won't touch him because he is an influential democrat and could probably bring down some crooked politicians. Go after Jon Corzine lefties. Go after the crooks who should have been regulating Corzine's criminal operation. Focus on the criminal enterprise in the federal government and uncover the mess that caused Fannie Mae instead of attacking a soft target like Wall Street. Why not? It ain't about criminals and finance reform. It's about bringing down the capitalist system.
> ...


 

Absolutely_ SPOT ON._

Capitalism isn't the problen, socialism isn't the problem, either.

Leave such simplistic answers for those too stupid to understand facts no matter how clearly they are explained to them.

We have allowed some large players in the private BANKING SYSTEM (and their tools in government!) to become a parasite on the body politic.

That  LONG SCAM of theirs (that took RISK ASSESSMENTS LIES to get working) just sucked TRILLIONS of dollars out of WALL STREET _AND_ MAIN STREET.

Most of those of  _*the 1%*_ (that the clueless leftie idiots think are _all _villians) were as victimized by this CABAL of CRIMINALS as every homeowner in the USA was victimized by their scams.
\ 
But thanks to the clueless partisans of BOTH PARTIES, those _playing-both-sides-against-the_-_middle_ -bastards OWN congress.


----------



## zonly1 (Feb 24, 2012)

No one mentions HFTrading vs small investors or dark pools. Small investors can't compete b/c they don't have access or the tools to play at a level playing field. Hft'ers are 2% of traders making 70%+ of the volume trading; too much control of the markets generating more volatility. It's the volatility factor that hft'ers can take advantage of the markets and pick of small investors with limit capabilities.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it's easier for the ignorant to blame "wall street" these days. Especially when the crooked administration that caused the problem encourages the the anger. Wall Street ain't your problem you fools. Crooked politicians are. Find Barney Frank who had oversight responsibility for Fannie Mae when he was chairperson of the House banking committee (he is on his honeymoon with his new husband) and ask him why he told America that Fannie was doing fine when it was on the verge of collapse. Crooked politicians watched people like Frank Raines, who is Obama's financial adviser, cook the books to show a fake profit tied to his bonus money while he was CEO of Fannie Mae and walk away with 90 Million dollars for three years work. Fannie Mae bundled bad loans with good loans and sold them back to lending institutions as good loans. Fools and socialists blame Wall Street when they should be looking at the people in government who had the power and made the laws and set the rules and raked in the profits.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 25, 2012)

whitehall said:


> I guess it's easier for the ignorant to blame "wall street" these days. Especially when the crooked administration that caused the problem encourages the the anger. Wall Street ain't your problem you fools. Crooked politicians are. Find Barney Frank who had oversight responsibility for Fannie Mae when he was chairperson of the House banking committee (he is on his honeymoon with his new husband) and ask him why he told America that Fannie was doing fine when it was on the verge of collapse. Crooked politicians watched people like Frank Raines, who is Obama's financial adviser, cook the books to show a fake profit tied to his bonus money while he was CEO of Fannie Mae and walk away with 90 Million dollars for three years work. Fannie Mae bundled bad loans with good loans and sold them back to lending institutions as good loans. Fools and socialists blame Wall Street when they should be looking at the people in government who had the power and made the laws and set the rules and raked in the profits.


That to.....So yes of course blame gooberment as well, we get that, but wall street is in no way innocent or less guilty either..


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.


If you trust Wall Street and the bankers then you are really naive.


----------



## editec (Feb 25, 2012)

Wall STREET plays other WALL STREETERs for suckers.

The fallout of that just happens to sometimes wreck EVERYBODY's economy EXCEPT the _GRIFTERS_ of WALL STRET


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 25, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > How moronic. Wall St aren't playing us for suckers. Washington is. But please don't let reality ruin your fantasy..... oh, wait, it's not your fantasy... all you do is regurgitate the opinions of others.
> ...


The problem is that it's impossible to tell where Wall Street ends and Capitol Hill begins.  Sadly, the OWSers have been misled into thinking that pitching a fit at Wall Street will accomplish something.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 25, 2012)

We have learned nothing nor taken any steps to prevent the "investment" mess from happening again.

Therefore it WILL happen again the lure of greed is just too strong.


----------



## Intense (Feb 25, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> We have learned nothing nor taken any steps to prevent the "investment" mess from happening again.
> 
> Therefore it WILL happen again the lure of greed is just too strong.



The Angry Horde is too used to "Something For Nothing", that is greed too.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 14, 2012)

Investors & clients are "Muppets"


> Today, if you make enough money for the firm (and are not currently an ax murderer) you will be promoted into a position of influence.
> 
> What are three quick ways to become a leader? a) Execute on the firms axes, which is Goldman-speak for persuading your clients to invest in the stocks or other products that we are trying to get rid of because they are not seen as having a lot of potential profit. b) Hunt Elephants. In English: get your clients  some of whom are sophisticated, and some of whom arent  to trade whatever will bring the biggest profit to Goldman. Call me old-fashioned, but I dont like selling my clients a product that is wrong for them. c) Find yourself sitting in a seat where your job is to trade any illiquid, opaque product with a three-letter acronym.
> 
> ...


----------



## impalero (Mar 17, 2012)

The problem with our current system is the government and the policies they have in place that have only benefitted a select few at the expense to everyone else. 

These policies have contributed to redistribution of wealth to the 1%. 
The same policies are responsible for jobs being outsourced or off shored to cheap labor countries. 
The same polcies are responsible for the open borders market we have that increase the supply / demand ratio to the 1% benefit. 
These policies are responsible for the huge number of H1B Visa's granted to put even more downward pressure on wages. 

All these policies have redistrubuted wealth to the top 1%, where the Government - CEO - Wall Street Loop is all that matters and the rest of the country is expendable. 

The "Free Market" has been rigged to benefit them. 
In the spirit of the "Free Market", they would have also opened the doors wide to aspiring business managers and foreign CEO's in other countries, to come run companies here in the US. This would have also placed downward pressure on CEO compensation and the inequality in this country would not be so high. 
The rest of the world has no problem finding talent to run their companies at 1/1000 of the cost. 

The problem with the government is who is running it. 

The ones running the government come from the Big Banks and Corporations in this country and when their in government, they exist only to serve each other. 
Their Primary Responsibility should be to the American people and this country and it is not. 


There are Venn Diagrams that list the relationships between Government, The Big Banks and the Corporations as well, which most have seen. 
Just from Goldman Sachs alone, there are hundreds that have revolved between the government and the company. 

The solutions: 



Therefore, the logical conclusion is to eliminate the conflict of interests that exists. 
There should be seperation of Corporate, Banking and State. 

Campaign Finance Reform! 

One Dollar, One Vote 

End of Lobbying 

We should also do away with Nafta and many of the other Trade programs that have not benefitted everyone in this country. 

If we were to shrink the government, it would also defang and take away the power from a lot of these corporations and banks and give it back to the people and the small business's of this country. 


We need a government that represents the country and not an elite few. 


The problem to me now is, how do you change the government when the fox's are already in it and call the shots? Do you think they are going to relinquish any of their power willingly?


----------

